# the god who wasnt there



## bckwzlineman (Jan 4, 2012)

i saw an ad in another religious forum here about this movie and watched the trailer. i dont get it. im a christian! has anyone seen this movie. i havent but feel very offened as a christian. need input before boycoting this site. to see go to thegodmovie.com trying not to jump to conclusions myself, maybe someone else can shed some light on the subject


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 4, 2012)

bckwzlineman said:


> i dont get it.



There's not much to get.  A lot of people just don't believe.

No need to boycott the site.  It's just an ad.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re:*

Well, I guess men love darkness rather than light.  

The Jesus I know is and has been always with me.  This simple truth is impossible for me to deny for I would also have to deny my very existence.

Jesus is my Lord! I hope he's yours as well!


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 5, 2012)

You'd really boycott an outdoor forum because of a random ad that popped up in a subsection of that said forum? Just asking?


----------



## bckwzlineman (Jan 5, 2012)

the ad didnt pop up, its on the side of the page. i am under the impression that someone paid gon to advertise it here. its  offending as a christian. i dont see any ads here discredting other religions. maybe boycotting the site is a little harsh but like i said there are no other ads for media discrediting any other religions on the forums. did they accept money to advertise this crap? the movie trailer suggersts to me that the bible is a fictional story book.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 5, 2012)

bckwzlineman said:


> the movie trailer suggersts to me that the bible is a fictional story book.



Many of the posters in the AAA forum will do more than "suggest" that the bible is a fictional story book.  They will tell you that outright.  It goes with the territory.

I know the ad you're talking about.  I see it all the time, but it doesn't bother me in the least.  The only time I see it is when I'm looking at the AAA forum.  (I'm sure there's a reason for that, but I'm not internet savvy enough to figure it out.)  If you're that easily offended, just stay out of the AAA forum.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 5, 2012)

The ads you see in the sidebar are google ads and they pop up based on what is being discussed... if you were talking about guns instead of God then the ads you see would be firearms related.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2012)

Funny, I still have never noticed the ad.....not sure I would care if I did.  Lots of folks out there with differing opinions.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 5, 2012)

To anyone interested....

Do a search for   Do Not Track Plus
It is a free download that eliminates sites from "tracking" your online activity. Some people never notice but when you visit your favorite sites or homepage you often see ads that appeal to you. that is because there are companies that "track" your online activity and bombard you with ads geared towards you. If you do a lot of searching for guns, ammo and hunting, you will see more ads geared towards that kind of stuff. If you are searching for the latest Ford products you will start to see ads featuring the New Fords or aftermarket companies that sell ford accessories......etc. Search for ladies tennis shoes or visit a site that sells them and darned if you won't find an ad for Lady Foot Locker.......

Do Not Track Plus blocks the ability for these sites to monitor your online preferences. Right now I use Mozilla Firefox as my browser and they have a download for that. I think they are working on one for Internet Explorer. Anyway, once installed(it takes seconds, restart your browser and DONE!) it tells you how many sites are trying to track you, who they are and how many times it has blocked sites from tracking you. It has eliminated all the pop up and side ads on many sites I frequent.

Give it a try, I just downloaded it last week and it has worked great for me. Plus it is free!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2012)

bckwzlineman said:


> the ad didnt pop up, its on the side of the page. i am under the impression that someone paid gon to advertise it here. its  offending as a christian. i dont see any ads here discredting other religions. maybe boycotting the site is a little harsh but like i said there are no other ads for media discrediting any other religions on the forums. did they accept money to advertise this crap? the movie trailer suggersts to me that the bible is a fictional story book.



I get your point....Nothing wrong with making a stand for Jesus,not enough of that going on today....Satan loves us to say oh thats no big deal,just an ad stuck in the middle pages of an outdoor website...Aint gonna hurt anything.....Im not so sure about that!!!!Give Satan an inch and he will take a mile!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 7, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Many of the posters in the AAA forum will do more than "suggest" that the bible is a fictional story book.  They will tell you that outright.  It goes with the territory.
> 
> I know the ad you're talking about.  I see it all the time, but it doesn't bother me in the least.  The only time I see it is when I'm looking at the AAA forum.  (I'm sure there's a reason for that, but I'm not internet savvy enough to figure it out.)  If you're that easily offended, just stay out of the AAA forum.



x's 2


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 7, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I get your point....Nothing wrong with making a stand for Jesus,not enough of that going on today....Satan loves us to say oh thats no big deal,just an ad stuck in the middle pages of an outdoor website...Aint gonna hurt anything.....Im not so sure about that!!!!Give Satan an inch and he will take a mile!!!



I agree basically....but I rebuke satan so much he hardly ever gives me any grief, any more....he won't ever stop, but I'm almost dead to his temptations/darts...thanks be to the glory of God!!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Jan 7, 2012)

bckwzlineman said:


> i am under the impression that someone paid gon to advertise it here.



You might want to first try and fully understand how "Ad Networks" work before calling for a boycott of any site. 

As many have mentioned the results many times are based on "your" previous searches and/or "your" previous sites visited. A cookie can be placed on your computer by some sites when you are allowing them. This is so that ad networks can continue to get these types of ads to you since you appear to have an interest in the subject. When an ad network has no relative ads to serve based on your cookies or your location then it will serve generic ads for random things.

GON has no control over what ads get served to thier users. They can filter out adult content ads, pop-up ads, and things such as this, but they "Do Not" pick and choose paticular ads to be served up. The ads are simply served up to them by the ad network they are doing business with and they get paid each time an ad (whether relivent or not) are viewed.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 7, 2012)

bckwzlineman said:


> the ad didnt pop up, its on the side of the page. i am under the impression that someone paid gon to advertise it here. its  offending as a christian. i dont see any ads here discredting other religions. maybe boycotting the site is a little harsh but like i said there are no other ads for media discrediting any other religions on the forums. did they accept money to advertise this crap? the movie trailer suggersts to me that the bible is a fictional story book.



Those ads also look at your PC cookies and pop ads up based on your activity.  I was looking at sinks and every time I looked at a thread the site I was on kept popping up ads for their sinks.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> ....I know the ad you're talking about.  I see it all the time, but it doesn't bother me in the least.




Me, too, Pin.   I laugh when I see the ad.   I think people make up stuff like that because they know the implications of Jesus actually having lived.


----------

